# john deere 4440



## sawdog (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope I can find some help. Bought a 4440 jd and am having trouble with the lift. It will not lift my mold board plow when oil is hot. Where should I start looking for problems? We put a guage in to rear remote to check pressure on pump but am not sure if that would be an accurate reading.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

You are on the right path. What was the pressure at the scv's? Make sure pick-up screen and filters are clean. Make sure pressures are in spec. This will ensure priority valve is getting supply. Does throttle position effect functionality?


----------



## sawdog (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Dr. I am gonna change filters again tomorrow as well as replace fluid. Not sure where pick-up screen is located? We had around 2100 lbs on our guauge and it does not seem to help increasing throttle. My neighbor suggested there is an adjustment screw located on rear of rock shaft housing where lift can be adjusted??? Not sure!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Do the filter thing but do not adjust anything! Not sure what screw he's talking about but it won't help. That pressure is low. Most likely you will need a pump rebuild. Spec is up around 2,800-2950 psi. When pressure gets low, hitch & aux is first to fail. Steering & brakes take priority.


----------



## sawdog (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks again Will recheck pressure after service today just to confirm those numbers.


----------

